# ¿Qué neumáticos utilizáis en Desierto de Los Leones?



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

¿Qué neumáticos utilizáis en Desierto de Los Leones?

Utilizo Continental Race King Supersonic, pero pienso es necessita cambio a los neumáticos con mas agarrar, porque la tierra es muy duro.

Algunos recomendados?

Gracias


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Yo vivo en GDL, pero las Kenda Nevegal 2.35 son buenas. 
Que rango de precio estás buscando?


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

También me viene a la mente la IRC Mibro-X si estás buscando algo de menor precio pero de excelente calidad. Nunca he usado estas pero he escuchado buenas cosas.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

hans dampf


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Que rango de precio buscas?


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Pienso de Conti Rubber Queen y Mountain King II

Gracias por sus repuestas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hans dampf


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

el desierto de los leones es un lugar que cambia mucho depende la temporada del año,cuando no hay lluvias por varios meses como ahora esta super seco y se empieza a formar el famoso talco de tierra por la mayoría de los singletracks y casi todo esta suelto,y cuando es época de lluvia que dios te ayude, después de rodar 10 años en el desierto creo que el mejor combo es una llanta agresiva adelante y ancha (maxis high roller 2.35,kenda nevegal 2.35,specialized purgary,etc) y llanta rápida atrás no mas de 2.10 de ancho (maxis crossmax, ignitor specialized fast track), e visto mucha gente que tiene llantas super agresivas adelante y atrás, y bueno para bajar esta bien pero en el desierto siempre vas a subir mas de lo que bajas asi que es mejor tener atrás algo que te facilite el pedaleo.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Nevegal 2.35 adelante y atras en temporada seca, y en lluvias cambio la de adelante por algo de dibujo mas agresivo y buen agarre lateral. la ultima vez fue una panaracer pero no recuerdo el modelo...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

ahora estoy probando una nevegal 2.35 adelante y me a encantado bajando te da muy buen agarre y mucha confianza en esta temporada de lluvias.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Nobby Nic 2.5 o 2.2 creo que son. 
saludos


----------

